# Got some Orange Sakura shrimp...how long before I can sell some?



## gordonrichards (Jun 20, 2009)

You'd want them in your tank for about a week to acclimate, settle and eat food.
You can then ship them out again.

Where did you find them, photos?

I might take a couple,
-Gordon


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Nice man! they arrived all alive?
I would say keep them at least 1-2 week mins. good luck!
post up photo picture when you get home and get them settled in!


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

nice! you seem pretty lucky with those haha
how many are you going keep?


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Your seller cred with go up if you wait two weeks. Do get your ad up on Swap now.

Might consider the ones you intend to sell quarantined as some folks mitt be concerned about cross breeding. That may affect your sales.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

DogFish said:


> Your seller cred with go up if you wait two weeks. Do get your ad up on Swap now.
> 
> Might consider the ones you intend to sell quarantined as some folks mitt be concerned about cross breeding. That may affect your sales.


I thought they were two different breeds...?


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

h4n said:


> nice! you seem pretty lucky with those haha
> how many are you going keep?


Probably going to keep 25 and sell 25 but that's still up in the air. They look pretty nice for being in a shipping box for a few days...can't wait to see them color up. :thumbsup:




DogFish said:


> Your seller cred with go up if you wait two weeks. Do get your ad up on Swap now.
> 
> Might consider the ones you intend to sell quarantined as some folks mitt be concerned about cross breeding. That may affect your sales.


Not sure that I understand your comment but I'll be putting these with CRS which are cardina....the ones I received are neos so they will not interbreed. It's like cherry shrimp but orange.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

hedge_fund said:


> Not sure that I understand your comment but I'll be putting these with CRS which are cardina....the ones I received are neos so they will not interbreed. It's like cherry shrimp but orange.


I'm not really a shrimp guy, just keep cherries, so please excuse my ignorance on the cross breed point. However, savvy buyers do consider if the shrimp/fish/plants were in quarantine to protect from bringing in problems.

Good luck with your sale.

where you the guy with the pearl blue shrimp?


----------



## randyl (Feb 1, 2012)

Let the shrimp fast for 2 days before shipping out again, they will have less stress and get better survival rate. If not for other reason, you'd get less ammonia in the bag water. They can definitely survive without eating for days.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

You can easily keep 80 shrimp in a 20G tank just to let you know. That's like understocked as well. I have ~70 shrimp in my 10G tank and it still looks empty until feeding time haha.

The longer you keep them in your tank, the less stressed they'll be. But I would think 2 weeks should be enough for them to relax for another journey in the breather bags.

You could post a sales thread in the SnS right now, and ask people to reserve the shrimp already, but that's up to you. I'm pretty sure they will sell fast at any rate, not a lot of people have/sell these orange shrimp.


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

I have 200 + in a 20gal long and it doesn't look full.


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

Here is a quick iPhone pic of one shrimp. Looks nice considering that it was in shipping for 5 days. Will sit on my desk until evening when I get home.


----------



## ZID ZULANDER (Apr 15, 2008)

Hopefully you got males and females. I know that some of these people are just sending out females.

I would keep them at least a week before selling the ones you dont want. I also feed my shrimp daily and still ship them out with no problems. I would rather they have food in them then be hungry and stressed.

I have a 20 gallon tank with them and the population has exploded. About 200 in there right now.


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

Doesn't make sense why people send out all females, usually it's all males if anything. 1 female is worth hundreds of shrimp over her lifetime and you have a tank with 100 females and 2 males and be fine, but 100 males and 2 females, it's going to take a long time to get a population going.


----------



## ZID ZULANDER (Apr 15, 2008)

I think its because they cull out the less colorful ones and those tend to be the males. Either way lots of males or lots of females it takes longer for them to breed. I just sell pee wee size and just pick random in the tank. Cant tell sex or how intense the color will be at that size.




GeToChKn said:


> Doesn't make sense why people send out all females, usually it's all males if anything. 1 female is worth hundreds of shrimp over her lifetime and you have a tank with 100 females and 2 males and be fine, but 100 males and 2 females, it's going to take a long time to get a population going.


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

GeToChKn said:


> Doesn't make sense why people send out all females, usually it's all males if anything. 1 female is worth hundreds of shrimp over her lifetime and you have a tank with 100 females and 2 males and be fine, but 100 males and 2 females, it's going to take a long time to get a population going.


I always thought that they sent out females since they display the most color. In other words, if a buyer gets some shrimp that are bland as in "male shrimp", they might complain and ask for a refund. As I said earlier, I asked for an even mix so I hope this happened...can't tell yet since they're not in the tank.


----------



## johnny313 (Apr 15, 2011)

Hedge wanted me to post this picture of mine....


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

johnny313 said:


> Hedge wanted me to post this picture of mine....


Nice, thanks for posting. I was getting a ton of PMs asking what they looked like exactly. Thanks again for posting your pic.


----------



## johnny313 (Apr 15, 2011)

no problem!


----------



## ZID ZULANDER (Apr 15, 2008)

look similar to the Pumpkin shrimp that I have. The pumpkins will have a slightly darker orange color.


----------



## johnny313 (Apr 15, 2011)

im not sure what mine are... I was told they are pumpkins but who knows


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

johnny313 said:


> im not sure what mine are... I was told they are pumpkins but who knows


Ya there is pumpkins and Orange Sakura going around right now and both seem to be both orange neo's, so not sure how they can be any different besides the name.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

johnny313 said:


> im not sure what mine are... I was told they are pumpkins but who knows


Pretty sure you have pumpkins John. His cell pics don't show just how deep orange they are!


----------



## madness (Jul 31, 2011)

hedge_fund said:


> Nice, thanks.
> 
> I'll probably hold on to them for 2-3 weeks and then list half. I'm not really in a rush...was just concerned about overstocking. Since these are like cherries, they will breed pretty fast which was another concern of mine.


I wouldn't worry about overstocking due to breeding in the short term.

If you end up getting a few berried immediately (with that many adults it might happen with some of them depending upon a few factors like shipping stress and how well they adjust to your tank parameters) and you end up waiting 4-5 weeks before you actually ship them out you might get a few batches of babies out of the other 25.


----------



## ucantimagine (Jan 8, 2012)

They are cuuuute.


----------



## Chlorophile (Aug 2, 2011)

GeToChKn said:


> Ya there is pumpkins and Orange Sakura going around right now and both seem to be both orange neo's, so not sure how they can be any different besides the name.


I was under the impression one was from an asian breeder and one was from a german breeder? 

Oddly enough, I believe Orange Sakura (translates Orange Decoy or Orange Cherry Blossom from japanese, presumably Cherry blossom is the intended translation) is from Germany.. and Pumpkin is from Asia.. Maybe Taiwan.


----------



## thechibi (Jan 20, 2012)

Wow. Johnny's picture is making me more eager for the shreemps to get here. :3


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

Looks like the seller pretty much included males and females so I'm very happy with this purchase. Throughout my research it seems that the Asian sellers tend to send only females...I've also seen posts here where people were looking for males in the past so it is fairly common.

Seems that these things range in color. For the most part they are all orange but it's different shades of orange. Some are deep orange while others are lighter but then again they have only been in my tank for 3 hours after the long trip. They actually have the same color as the small CPO crayfish. They should color up nicely over the next few days. Also, the females are somewhat large and most are displaying gigantic saddles so it looks like they might breed soon.

crappy iphone pics that I just took.....


----------



## Chlorophile (Aug 2, 2011)

hedge_fund said:


> Looks like the seller pretty much included males and females so I'm very happy with this purchase. Throughout my research it seems that the Asian sellers tend to send only females...I've also seen posts here where people were looking for males in the past so it is fairly common.
> 
> Seems that these things range in color. For the most part they are all orange but it's different shades of orange. Some are deep orange while others are lighter but then again they have only been in my tank for 3 hours after the long trip. They actually have the same color as the small CPO crayfish. They should color up nicely over the next few days. Also, the females are somewhat large and most are displaying gigantic saddles so it looks like they might breed soon.
> 
> crappy iphone pics that I just took.....


Dang I am regretting not buying one of those nice Pyrex petri dishes for food..


----------



## H82LOS3 (Mar 5, 2009)

Oh wow i like them alot, how much are you selling it? I might be interested


----------



## ucantimagine (Jan 8, 2012)

You can get em cheap on amazon.



Chlorophile said:


> Dang I am regretting not buying one of those nice Pyrex petri dishes for food..


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Nice, they look good!


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

Chlorophile said:


> Dang I am regretting not buying one of those nice Pyrex petri dishes for food..


H4N sells them here. I am glad that I have this in my tank since no food really falls between the gravel. Since I'm using Akadama, the grains are a bit larger so I didn't want to get anything stuck in between. Highly recommend it.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

hedge_fund said:


> H4N sells them here. I am glad that I have this in my tank since no food really falls between the gravel. Since I'm using Akadama, the grains are a bit larger so I didn't want to get anything stuck in between. Highly recommend it.


still got a few more :icon_wink


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

ucantimagine said:


> You can get em cheap on amazon.


By cheap she means you pay $40 for 12. So if you want 12, then I suppose that would be pretty cheap lol.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

diwu13 said:


> By cheap she means you pay $40 for 12. So if you want 12, then I suppose that would be pretty cheap lol.


actually $45 if you have amazon prime, if not then it even more. Needless to say they are backordered for a month anyways  inless you want huge 100mm ones


----------



## ucantimagine (Jan 8, 2012)

Ummm...you can by one for 8 bucks...


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

I bought small glass dishes from the dollar store, for a $1. lol.


----------



## Chlorophile (Aug 2, 2011)

h4n said:


> actually $45 if you have amazon prime, if not then it even more. Needless to say they are backordered for a month anyways  inless you want huge 100mm ones


Well I went broke or I'd buy one haha.


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

the feeding dishes are awesome...if you're on the fence i suggest you just go for it


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

BorneoWild Barley tends to get a bit messy so the feeding dish comes in handy. 











Random pic I shot of an orange female. The iphone does not capture the true color of these shrimp so I'll need to dust off the good camera one of these days. If you open the images in a new window you can see them in high resolution.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

ucantimagine said:


> Ummm...you can by one for 8 bucks...


Where? I only found 100mmx15mm for $8.95 + $6.95 shipping


Anyways...they def. look good man!
sweet picture btw, May I use it for my sale thread


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

Go right ahead and use it...shows how great it works. ;-)


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Thanks!
Ya I know I have a few pictures myself but none as good as yours haha


----------



## madness (Jul 31, 2011)

These oranges have given a lot of people trouble when trying to accurately photograph them.

It isn't just you. Something about the color means that the orange gets washed out or something and they end up looking like dark yellows.

Your pictures are some of the better ones that I have seen at not screwing up the color.


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

madness said:


> These oranges have given a lot of people trouble when trying to accurately photograph them.
> 
> It isn't just you. Something about the color means that the orange gets washed out or something and they end up looking like dark yellows.
> 
> Your pictures are some of the better ones that I have seen at not screwing up the color.


Thanks. Some of these shrimp have the same exact orange color as CPO crays but for some reason it's difficult for my iphone camera to pick it up.


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

So the shrimp arrived 6 days ago and today I found my first berried female. I'm currently housing them with my CRS with a lower PH of 6.5 and a temp of only 72 degrees. I am in the process of cycling a separate tank for these orange shrimp but it will be another 3-4 weeks before it will be ready.....

Here is a quick pic of the female.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

I don't like how they blend in with the akadama . But congrats on the berry!


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

diwu13 said:


> I don't like how they blend in with the akadama . But congrats on the berry!


They are much more orange in person but they'll be going into a new tank in about 30 days so I'm not really concerned. I'm just happy that they are breeding in such a short time...must mean my water conditions are pretty good and they acclimated fast. :bounce:


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

If the mom holds eggs past a week you're gonna have a hard time getting all of them out in a month


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

diwu13 said:


> If the mom holds eggs past a week you're gonna have a hard time getting all of them out in a month


That's true....if I can't catch them then I'll just let the babies grow up in the tank until I can manage them into a net. I just spotted a second berried one...they are really starting to get it on I guess.


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

Correction...I actually have 5 berried females in there now. :icon_mrgr

I'm hoping that each one produces at least 10 offspring which would bring me 100% increase in the population.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Nice man!!!


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

Ok so I'm bored waiting for my girlfriend....she's late as usual. This gave me a few mins to take some pics of what these look like. Keep in mind that these are iphone pics so they are not the greatest. 

Two females and a male on some fissidens.









Took this one in HDR setting on the iphone...no idea what it means but the pic is a bit darker.









Female and male. The male looks like a tangarine color. Not quite yellow but not quite orange.









This one looks pretty badass.


----------



## ucantimagine (Jan 8, 2012)

They look great.


----------



## ucantimagine (Jan 8, 2012)

How do you not have micro particles floating in your water? The akadama is so dusty and it never seems to totally leave my water column. Maybe I have too much movement from the eheim?


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Nice Kamil,
They def look very healthy

Btw:
Why don't you spread that fissiden on all the SS mesh? Lol


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

ucantimagine said:


> How do you not have micro particles floating in your water? The akadama is so dusty and it never seems to totally leave my water column. Maybe I have too much movement from the eheim?


No idea but when I took this pic it was after a water change so it wasn't 100% clear yet. My akadama never really crumbles but then again I don't even touch it. I don't plant plants in it either.




h4n said:


> Nice Kamil,
> They def look very healthy
> 
> Btw:
> Why don't you spread that fissiden on all the SS mesh? Lol


Thanks. I think all the borneo stuff is working

The whole mat was pretty much filled but just today I decided to put some on my driftwood. We'll see how it turns out over the next few weeks.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Oh make sense lol


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Yo those shrimp look sweet! Really great coloring. Even got some painted fire oranges or something like that.

And I was gonna ask the same question as Han lol.


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

are these the orange sukara, or pumpkin and does any one know if they are the same shrimp i so need an orange male sukara


----------



## thechibi (Jan 20, 2012)

I thought Orange Sakura and Pumpkin were both the orange neos.


----------



## madness (Jul 31, 2011)

thechibi said:


> I thought Orange Sakura and Pumpkin were both the orange neos.


They are both orange neos.

Whether or not they are the SAME orange neos is the question that no one is entirely positive on.

Orange Sakuras came from Europe and Pumpkins came from Asia. Whether they were selectively bred independently or one strain used the other as a starting point - I don't know.

It looks like 'orange sakura' are starting to show up on import lists here in the states which I doubt are importing from Europe so perhaps the Asian breeders are starting to also call the orange neos 'orange sakura.'

The import lists get crazy names for stuff. How much of that is the fault of the importers and how much is the fault of the breeders is something that I don't know.


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

wicca27 said:


> are these the orange sukara, or pumpkin and does any one know if they are the same shrimp i so need an orange male sukara


My ratio is fairly even....I'm at about 30 females and 20 males so I got lucky.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

hedge_fund said:


> haha, thanks.
> 
> So I had my girlfriend help me out and I decided to redo the little screen mesh. It's more spread out now so that should make you guys happy. lol


Nice! Better pictures now? And I don't know about you but it makes me super happy seeing my girlfriend help out with the shrimp tanks


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

wicca27 said:


> are these the orange sukara, or pumpkin and does any one know if they are the same shrimp i so need an orange male sukara


Hedge fund would be the man to get to know better for that male you need . Male shrimp that is. Lol


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

Nope, that's not a CPO 

She's nice and juicy looking.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

wow shes nice!


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

Thats awesome.

Post pics or it never happened! LOL



diwu13 said:


> Nice! Better pictures now? And I don't know about you but it makes me super happy seeing my girlfriend help out with the shrimp tanks


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

Seems like all the ladies are getting berried. I'm going to have a ton of babies in the next few weeks.


----------



## thechibi (Jan 20, 2012)

How cute! I love the orangies. Congratulations.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Wow! Those are some sexy orange shrimpies


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

hedge_fund said:


>


That orange shrimp on the left looks like a fish fry with the camera distortion :bounce:


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

diwu13 said:


> That orange shrimp on the left looks like a fish fry with the camera distortion :bounce:


My exact thoughts! lol


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

diwu13 said:


> That orange shrimp on the left looks like a fish fry with the camera distortion :bounce:


haha, yeah I agree.

As you guys can see from the pics, some have very shiny orange shells while others have matte orange. I prefer the matte orange which looks like it was painted on....the shiny orange ones look like CPO crayfish in real life.


Left is shiny and right is matte which almost looks like it has glitter inside. She's berried now too so I might isolate her since this is a very desirable look for me.
*Click on the pic to make it larger and you'll see the difference.*


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

i have that too i have a couple that the shell is almost an orange shurbert color on the tale and the head is clear orange. i cant wait to get my hands on a male so i can play around with it. im starting to wonder if the diff between the pumpkin and sukara is the shell once is clear and one is mat/opaque


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

wicca27 said:


> i have that too i have a couple that the shell is almost an orange shurbert color on the tale and the head is clear orange. i cant wait to get my hands on a male so i can play around with it. im starting to wonder if the diff between the pumpkin and sukara is the shell once is clear and one is mat/opaque


I lucked out since I don't really have any with clear heads...my males are not as colorful as the females but they are still orange (I think it's just the lighting in that pic as I have spotlights as lights). My breakdown was about 30 females and 20 males. All these females should start dropping soon which means I'll have more to go around.


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

there is a difference cause i have like 2 that look like that a couple that look like yours on the left and a couple that have a clear patch like rili so who knows what i will end up with when i get orange males


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

wicca27 said:


> there is a difference cause i have like 2 that look like that a couple that look like yours on the left and a couple that have a clear patch like rili so who knows what i will end up with when i get orange males


Are yours breeding yet? do you have any males?


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

no i dont have orange males. i just got a couple yellow males and put one in with some rili to see what happens worse case after a couple generations they will be angel food if they turn out like muts


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

there is someone selling babies in the swap shop section. try to pick some up there and hope for some males. it's almost a waste keeping just females since they aren't getting berried. i wish i could help you out but for now i'm not ready to ship anything out just yet...i want my colony to explode.


----------



## thechibi (Jan 20, 2012)

Zid's orangies are awesome.


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

ive talked to a couple people so with some hope i will get a couple males in a month or 2 they dont take up that much room so im good thanks for the info on where to get some though


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

I found my first orange baby unless that's a CRS. 
One of the reasons why I never clean the back wall...babies love to graze there.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

awsome


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

Some shots I took this morning...not so great quality since it's my iphone.

My favorite matte orange female finally got berried a few days ago.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

simply gorgeous. That lady sure got curves


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

acitydweller said:


> simply gorgeous. That lady sure got curves


Thanks!

Here is one more...both of these are berried. You can see the color difference. Shiny vs matte orange.


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

Not sure why the color is coming out different but in real life they are very orange. I'll try my regular camera tomorrow instead of the iPhone.


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

Took some better photos with my video camera....still not orange but better. I have no idea what settings I should even change on the camera; I used auto mode. It's 10.2 mega pixels so it should be able to take some good photos.


----------



## thechibi (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh wow, those are gorgeous oranges! And I think some other people who keep the pumpkins have had similar issues with them not showing up as very orange.


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

My fav orange....it's a matte orange in color, almost looks like it has glitter in it when you see it in real life.


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

nice shrimp. got a question for you. do any of your orange have a racing stripe? a couple of mine do and the stripe is almost a sherbert color and fans out on the tail i kinda like it but my camera wont get a pic of it to well


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

wicca27 said:


> nice shrimp. got a question for you. do any of your orange have a racing stripe? a couple of mine do and the stripe is almost a sherbert color and fans out on the tail i kinda like it but my camera wont get a pic of it to well


Thanks! I just checked and none of mine have a racing stripe down the middle but then again, perhaps it's my lighting (very bright about 3.5 wpg).


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

let me know if you want to sell your culls... I'm liking the orange shrimpies


----------



## tumbleweedz (Mar 1, 2012)

Cool looking shrimp!


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

acitydweller said:


> let me know if you want to sell your culls... I'm liking the orange shrimpies


Btw, where are you in the city? I'm usually there on the weekends when I hit up the bar scene (meat packing district). However, I take the metro north so I always arrive at grand central.

When it's time for me to get rid of these I'll let you know.


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

ok i managed to get a few pics of my last couple orange after the die off (god knows what happened in the tank)but i still have 3 orange females left 2 in this tank and 1 in another. i didnot play with color i promise but it took me like 100 pics to get these couple good ones lol.
( pics with orange/yellow date and time is cannon, white date and time is minolta )


































here is an older one kinda got washed out with the flash but showes the stripe better


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

wow, very nice oranges you have there. mine are definitely different since they don't have that racing stripe.


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

mine came from speedy. thanks again speedy. if you need to part with a male let me know i would love one. maybe trade later if i find a male and get babies. i do have a yellow in with them so hope to get something out of it at lease worth a shot


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

wicca27 said:


> mine came from speedy. thanks again speedy. if you need to part with a male let me know i would love one. maybe trade later if i find a male and get babies. i do have a yellow in with them so hope to get something out of it at lease worth a shot


Cool, will do. I'm not getting rid of any until I have a nice colony going. I have tons and tons of babies all over the place so it won't be long.


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

would be a good way to increast genetics. im not in any rush. like ive said befor im wondering if the "stripe" of color on the back could be the diff between the sakura and pumpkin. mine have an orange flesh but also a diff shade on the shell. im prob going to try and work on the shell color if i get them going well. we will see what happens with the yellow male in the pics lol


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

Here are some cool pics I took today as I'm trying to learn the camera. All of them were done in the AUTO setting except the dark one where I lowered exposure. The dark one actually shows the color a little bit better. Oh well, I wasn't cut out for photography so I'll just keep snapping away in the AUTO setting.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

I'd say they look like Honey, even peachy flavored.... hmm... i must be hungry now.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

No offense, but when i look at these shrimp, it kinda reminds me of those japanese/chinese peach gummi's, the ones in those individual sealed packets. ok guys... time for dinner....


----------



## swissian (Aug 30, 2010)

Seriously beautiful!


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

they are good photos


----------



## meowschwitz (Sep 6, 2011)

Got these breeding yet? I'm in the market for some nice orange neos.


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

Yeah they are breeding but I am not selling any at this time. I want all the babies to turn into adults so I can see whether they look like the parents or better. Thanks for your interest.


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

I NEED MALES. ROID EM UP so I can buy some 
My one male can't keep up the supply to meet the demand


----------



## FreedPenguin (Aug 2, 2011)

Bananariot said:


> I NEED MALES. ROID EM UP so I can buy some
> My one male can't keep up the supply to meet the demand


Life is good. (for him):redface:


----------



## Loumeer (Feb 13, 2012)

Hes got the drugs but he's holding out on us!


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

Bananariot said:


> I NEED MALES. ROID EM UP so I can buy some
> My one male can't keep up the supply to meet the demand


How many males do you need? I think I have more males than females.


----------



## meowschwitz (Sep 6, 2011)

hedge_fund said:


> Yeah they are breeding but I am not selling any at this time. I want all the babies to turn into adults so I can see whether they look like the parents or better. Thanks for your interest.


Put me on the list.


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

Just took some updated pics of some females. Some of these are the best orange shrimp I've seen in person or online. ;-)


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

hedge_fund said:


> Just took some updated pics of some females. Some of these are the best orange shrimp I've seen in person or online. ;-)


What is the plant in the last pic, I have some I got from somewhere (probably a shrimp buy and it was in the bag) and I use it as a floater. Shrimp love hanging on it and it grows fast. Can you plant it as well?


Nice pics BTW.


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

GeToChKn said:


> What is the plant in the last pic, I have some I got from somewhere (probably a shrimp buy and it was in the bag) and I use it as a floater. Shrimp love hanging on it and it grows fast. Can you plant it as well?
> 
> 
> Nice pics BTW.


It's hornwort, you can plant it if you want. It doesn't root if I remember correctly.


----------



## CookieM (Feb 7, 2012)

Those are orange neo? LoL I got couple like that color and I thought they're regular red cherry so I let them swim around with my red cherry for months.

I think pumpkin cherry shrimp looks more distinctively different in color then.


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

Maybe it's the photo. Anyways, I could use a couple of males but my tanks are cycling now x((((( 

The oranges are in a melting pot, gotta separate soon!


----------



## CookieM (Feb 7, 2012)

Bananariot said:


> It's hornwort, you can plant it if you want. It doesn't root if I remember correctly.


I used to have them and they really like to float. So anchored them down if you want full long grow. They grow so easily with medium light.

But ever since I introduce RCS into my main tank. The shrimp trimmed my plants clean. :icon_mad: No more stems/flower/whatever that thing spread out is. Just a long skinny tree left. 

I can't believe the RCS trimmed all 30 or so plants in 1 night.


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

GeToChKn said:


> What is the plant in the last pic, I have some I got from somewhere (probably a shrimp buy and it was in the bag) and I use it as a floater. Shrimp love hanging on it and it grows fast. Can you plant it as well?
> 
> Nice pics BTW.


As others have already mentioned, it is hornwort. My shrimp seem to like it as much as moss if not more. I got it the same way as you from a shrimp shipment. I do not let mine float since it starts to look a bit tacky in my tank. Just plant it in the substrate but be prepared for frequent trims. 



Bananariot said:


> It's hornwort, you can plant it if you want. It doesn't root if I remember correctly.


Yeah no roots. 



CookieM said:


> Those are orange neo? LoL I got couple like that color and I thought they're regular red cherry so I let them swim around with my red cherry for months.
> 
> I think pumpkin cherry shrimp looks more distinctively different in color then.


These are iPhone pics so they didn't come out exactly right. If you ever saw a CPO crayfish then these are pretty much the same color. Males not as much though.


----------



## swissian (Aug 30, 2010)

How is your colony going? Lots of babies?


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

swissian said:


> How is your colony going? Lots of babies?


Yeah, lots of babies all over the place. I think it's almost time for the babies to start having their own babies. ;-)

You guys will not believe me but in my opinion, these orange shrimp are more sensitive than my SSS CRS. A few times my tank got a bit warm up to 78-80 and the orange shrimp looked extremely extremely stressed. They got to the point that they looked clear. On the other hand, my CRS were just fine and showed no sign of stress. I think the orange shrimp have been so inbred that they are more sensitive than a regular cherry. At least mine are.

I also did experiments with two tanks....one was a regular unbuffered soil and the other had akadama in it. The orange ones did not breed as fast in the akadama tank as they did in the other tank.


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

i have no clue how mine are i only have 2 left out of about 15 - 20 i got in the spring. when the water plant over treated because of a tornado close i lost all but 2 of the oranges (females) and all but 3 of my oebt. once it cools down some i will try more cant wait


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

wicca27 said:


> i have no clue how mine are i only have 2 left out of about 15 - 20 i got in the spring. when the water plant over treated because of a tornado close i lost all but 2 of the oranges (females) and all but 3 of my oebt. once it cools down some i will try more cant wait


Yeah, the orange sakuras are definitely not as hearty as a regular cherry even though many claim they are.


----------



## thechibi (Jan 20, 2012)

Mine seem to be doing pretty well. Granted, these are my first scrimples. I started with about 9 (stupid USPS sending my shrimps all the way around the country) and now I have double digits for sure. Some of the babies are having babies. O_O Either I'm not as abjectly terrible or these guys are still pretty hearty. I even sold a few to Bear_Sage and have way more than enough to send out some more.


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

thechibi said:


> Mine seem to be doing pretty well. Granted, these are my first scrimples. I started with about 9 (stupid USPS sending my shrimps all the way around the country) and now I have double digits for sure. Some of the babies are having babies. O_O Either I'm not as abjectly terrible or these guys are still pretty hearty. I even sold a few to Bear_Sage and have way more than enough to send out some more.


I totally agree....I probably have a solid population of about 200 if not more but I find them to be not as hearty as cherries. If I started off with 50 cherries (like I did with these), I would probably be on 500 by now. I am not saying these are difficult shrimp...they just aren't as prolific as cherries.


----------



## TheNamelessPoet (May 17, 2012)

noob question here... is care for the orange the same as the RCS? The are the same species "basicly" correct?


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

TheNamelessPoet said:


> noob question here... is care for the orange the same as the RCS? The are the same species "basicly" correct?


Yup, it's pretty much the same shrimp. Except that in my opinion, the orange sakuras are not as prolific as the cherries.


----------



## TheNamelessPoet (May 17, 2012)

hedge_fund said:


> Yup, it's pretty much the same shrimp. Except that in my opinion, the orange sakuras are not as prolific as the cherries.


Well that is good to know. I am going to be getting some in September think u will have some to sell then??? I am in CT too, above Hartford, maybe we can meet half way or something to avoid shipping them


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

TheNamelessPoet said:


> Well that is good to know. I am going to be getting some in September think u will have some to sell then??? I am in CT too, above Hartford, maybe we can meet half way or something to avoid shipping them


That works. Hit me up maybe a month before and we'll coordinate.


----------



## TheNamelessPoet (May 17, 2012)

hedge_fund said:


> That works. Hit me up maybe a month before and we'll coordinate.


Fantastic :angel:


----------

